

Make an April Fool's card for someone with my latest app - webjac
http://allpurposecard.com/
Have fun!
======
rabidonrails
Looks like you may need a bit more testing on this.

~~~
webjac
I had an error that killed the site a few minutes ago, was that what you saw?
What errors have you found?

